# My lovely bunny died last night



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Floppy, my 7 year old French Lop, died last night. The vet said he thinks he had a stroke. 

I wasn't at home, I was at college, my husband dealt with it all. He went to feed him, and noticed he was acting strange... had no co-ordination. He went to pick him up, Floppy panicked, (which is very unusual), then squealed and went still. By the time hubby had got to the vets, he had gone.

I feel very sad today. Floppy was a wonderful bunny, I've had them all my life, and he was so unique. Very friendly, loved cuddles, and would come and nuzzle you or steal your food. I will miss him running after our cat trying to play with him, I will miss him throwing food at you if he didn't like it, and I will miss him crashing round my garden beds, decapitating all the flowers. 

I can't bear to see his empty house... there is a hole in my life where my beloved Floppy should be...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry....how awful!! RIP little Floppy!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

That's such a shame, really sorry for you loss.

Sleep tight Floppy x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my bunny last year. I still miss him.

Jo


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so sorry to hear of your loss 7 is a ripe old age for a frenchie and it sounds like he loved his life living with you


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry  

RIP little hopper 

Em
xx


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

oh no, God Bless little bunny.....xxxx


Sounds like he had a very lovely life.. xx


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

so sorry:sad:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Hun! you must miss Floppy terribly, i know how you must be feeling, i lost my Netherland Dwarf bunny a couple of months ago, he was 9......RIP little one...Hugs to you Angie


----------

